# Gluten free fillings...



## salsaman42 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi all, I have a bride with celiac's disease (no gluten). I normally use the Henry & Henry sleeve fillings. The box says they contain modified food starch, which sounds like they are not gluten free. Anyone know how to make a filling with no gluten? It will be for a small tier of the cake, the rest of it will be a regular cake.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

really? thats easy. My wife is gluten Intolerant (not celiac she just gets bloated and has headaches it ain't gonna kill her) but i have started using either corn starch or rice flour for thickener or sauces and such.

any fruit filling is totally available for her pleasure

basic list would go

fruit
saute with sugar and water till glazed and yummy 
add slurry of cornstarch and water
done

puree and strain before slurry if smoother texture is desired 

classic custards don't use flour
what is the filling for?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

if the filling is made in the US, the modified food starch will say if it contains wheat. what are you making her tier out of? don't forget about cross contamination issues when decorating.
feel free to PM me if you need further help, i've been gluten-free for quite a while now.
kathee


----------



## kathleensanders (Jul 24, 2012)

Gluten comes from other sources besides wheat. Other grains off limits to a Celiac are rye, barley, kamut, spelt, and triticale. You also must watch out for oats. By nature oats are gluten free however they are usually grown in or adjacent to wheat fields and are contaminated with wheat so they must be certified gluten free in order to use for a celiac patient.


----------

